# Boring forums



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

Who here think that these forums are boring?I once found them interesting but get bored with them.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

If I found TC boring, I wouldn't be here. Yes, some other forums have only interested me for a short time, but, come this June, I will have been active here on TC for two years.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I could think of a few threads we could possibly do without, but if TC's overseers are happy enough with them continuing then I'm not going to deny their right to exist.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Maybe to a guy from Philadelphia... but come to Tring, and I'll show you the true meaning of 'boring'!



Without the internet and this forum in particular, I would go insane with boredom.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Figleaf said:


> Maybe to a guy from Philadelphia... but come to Tring, and I'll show you the true meaning of 'boring'!
> 
> Without the internet and this forum in particular, I would go insane with boredom.


At least you have THIS:


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Maybe to a guy from Philadelphia... but come to Tring, and I'll show you the true meaning of 'boring'!
> 
> Without the internet and this forum in particular, I would go insane with boredom.


I love Tring.. The museum and park were intergral parts of my childhood


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Oh and I love this Forum too - else I wouldn't be here. Nearly 2 years now too.
I don't really understand people saying they don't like this and don't like that about a place. The forum is the people who post. *Be the change you want to see.......*


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> I love Tring.. The museum and park were intergral parts of my childhood
> 
> View attachment 65342


Haha, I just came back from the museum half an hour ago. I reckon I've individually scrutinised every single hair on that massive polar bear. Like I said- _insane _ with boredom!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Haha, I just came back from the museum half an hour ago. I reckon I've individually scrutinised every single hair on that massive polar bear. Like I said- _insane _ with boredom!


:lol::lol:
Now you'll have to start on the primates then.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> :lol::lol:
> Now you'll have to start on the primates then.


Nah, I've given up on the local menfolk.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

I was getting bored but then I found the thread Post A Photo of Yourself in Your Underwear (with fruit).


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

To be fair, I may have got bored by the time this poll closes.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

dogen said:


> I was getting bored but then I found the thread Post A Photo of Yourself in Your Underwear (with fruit).


There's also 'Post Your Underwear to dogen".


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Nah, I've given up on the local menfolk.


Have you come across him recently?


----------



## spokanedaniel (Dec 23, 2014)

Asking if forums are boring is like asking if food is bland. Some forums are certainly boring to some people. That's why there's more than one forum. And even an interesting forum can have boring threads. Of course, boring, like beauty, is in the eye of the beholder. I ignore threads and forums I find boring.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> There's also 'Post Your Underwear to dogen".


This news explains to me a somewhat bizarre daily occurence of late.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

If forums were boring, I wouldn't be here.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

If I wasn't here, this forum would be boring.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I have been delighted to be part of this, and our sister site, for going on 8 years now. I have been surrounded by Classical music all my life, yet still have much more to learn, and I find both of our sites fulfill that quest to the fullest. 

You never know when some slice of information may pop out at you when reading through the plethora of discussions ... so, no, I do not find forums boring at all.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Wood said:


> Have you come across him recently?


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> Maybe to a guy from Philadelphia... but come to Tring, and I'll show you the true meaning of 'boring'!
> 
> Without the internet and this forum in particular, I would go insane with boredom.


Aye, Tring has never been the same since the British Trust for Ornithology moved out to Thetford 25 years ago :lol:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

dogen said:


> This news explains to me a somewhat bizarre daily occurence of late.


If that's "somewhat bizarre" to you, I'd like to know what would you consider REALLY bizarre.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> If that's "somewhat bizarre" to you, I'd like to know what would you consider REALLY bizarre.


are you *sure* that you would *like* to know? Some things might be best left alone


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Without the charming commenters, this thread would be boring.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Aye, Tring has never been the same since the British Trust for Ornithology moved out to Thetford 25 years ago :lol:


That was in Chris Mead's day, wasn't it? My son has his book on robins. We went to visit his old place on Station Road, only to find it had been pulled down and replaced with a new cul de sac. Thetford, eh? I suppose the lure of the bright lights proved too much for the ornithologists.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Thetford.

It just gets better.

http://www.dadsarmythetford.org.uk/


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Wood said:


> Thetford.
> 
> It just gets better.
> 
> http://www.dadsarmythetford.org.uk/


Brilliant! I want the 'We're doomed!' coasters!


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Figleaf said:


> Brilliant! I want the 'We're doomed!' coasters!


Here you are:


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

I certainly wouldn't say that the forum is boring, but I think the threads themselves have become somewhat "unruly" of late.

For example, in April last year, a thread was started titled "Morton Feldman". Since then we have seen no less than six additional threads devoted to Feldman, five of which were started by the the same participant - four in the last three weeks.

Will we eventually have separate threads created for each work by JS Bach?


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> I certainly wouldn't say that the forum is boring, but I think the threads themselves have become somewhat "unruly" of late.
> 
> For example, in April last year, a thread was started titled "Morton Feldman". Since then we have seen no less than six additional threads devoted to Feldman, five of which were started by the the same participant - four in the last three weeks.
> 
> Will we eventually have separate threads created for each work by JS Bach?


That will happen one day should I ever do a listening month devoted to Bach in fact. And that is rather likely in two years after I do my Elliott Carter listening month in 2016.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Kivimees said:


> I certainly wouldn't say that the forum is boring, but I think the threads themselves have become somewhat "unruly" of late.
> 
> For example, in April last year, a thread was started titled "Morton Feldman". Since then we have seen no less than six additional threads devoted to Feldman, five of which were started by the the same participant - four in the last three weeks.
> 
> Will we eventually have separate threads created for each work by JS Bach?


Talk Classical, like any other human institution, is subject to fashion. A couple of years ago the forum was briefly dominated by polls called 'death matches' pitting one big composer against another. It was rather like the way marbles suddenly appear in the school playground, to be replaced by skipping ropes or pig-in-the-middle. It was very tedious & maddeningly simplistic. But ten days later, the rash of polls had cleared up...
PS Memo to myself - must listen to Morton Feldman!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Kivimees said:


> I certainly wouldn't say that the forum is boring, but I think the threads themselves have become somewhat "unruly" of late.
> 
> For example, in April last year, a thread was started titled "Morton Feldman". Since then we have seen no less than six additional threads devoted to Feldman, five of which were *started by the the same participant *- four in the last three weeks.
> 
> Will we eventually have separate threads created for each work by JS Bach?


not the one who posts billions of embedded you-tube videos by any chance?


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

bore1
bɔː/
verb
1.
make (a hole) in something with a tool or by digging.
_"bore a hole in the wall to pass the cable through"_
synonyms:	drill, pierce, perforate, puncture, punch, cut; More
hollow out (a gun barrel or other tube).
_"an 1100 cc road bike bored out to 1168 cc"_
2.
(of an athlete or racehorse) push another competitor out of the way.
noun
noun: bore; plural noun: bores
1.
the hollow part inside a gun barrel or other tube.
the diameter of a bore; the calibre.
_"a small-bore rifle"_
synonyms:	calibre, diameter, gauge
_"the canon has a bore of 890 millimetres"_
a gun of a specified bore.
suffix: -bore
_"he shot a guard in the leg with a twelve-bore"_
2.
short for borehole.
synonyms:	borehole, hole, well, shaft, pit, passage, tunnel
_"a large amount of water had been pumped from the well bore"_

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/bore
bore1
[bawr, bohr] 
Spell Syllables
Synonyms Examples Word Origin
verb (used with object), bored, boring.
1.
to weary by dullness, tedious repetition, unwelcome attentions, etc.:
_The long speech bored me._
noun
2.
a dull, tiresome, or uncongenial person.
3.
a cause of ennui or petty annoyance:
repetitious tasks that are a bore to do.
Origin Expand
1760-17701760-70; of uncertain origin
Can be confused Expand
boar, Boer, boor, bore.
board, bored.
board, bored, committee, council, panel, trust.
Synonyms Expand
1. fatigue, tire, annoy.
Antonyms Expand
1. amuse; thrill, enrapture.
bore2
[bawr, bohr] 
Spell Syllables
verb (used with object), bored, boring.
1.
to pierce (a solid substance) with some rotary cutting instrument.
2.
to make (a hole) by drilling with such an instrument.
3.
to form, make, or construct (a tunnel, mine, well, passage, etc.) by hollowing out, cutting through, or removing a core of material:
to bore a tunnel through the Alps; to bore an oil well 3000 feet deep.
4.
Machinery. to enlarge (a hole) to a precise diameter with a cutting tool within the hole, by rotating either the tool or the work.
5.
to force (an opening), as through a crowd, by persistent forward thrusting (usually followed by through or into); to force or make (a passage).
verb (used without object), bored, boring.
6.
to make a hole in a solid substance with a rotary cutting instrument.
7.
Machinery. to enlarge a hole to a precise diameter.
8.
(of a substance) to admit of being bored:
Certain types of steel do not bore well.
noun
9.
a hole made or enlarged by boring.
10.
the inside diameter of a hole, tube, or hollow cylindrical object or device, such as a bushing or bearing, engine cylinder, or barrel of a gun.
Origin Expand
before 900; Middle English; Old English borian; cognate with Old High German borōn, Old Norse bora, Latin forāre
Related forms Expand
boreable, borable, adjective
Synonyms Expand
1. perforate, drill. 10. caliber.
bore3
[bawr, bohr] 
Spell Syllables
noun
1.
an abrupt rise of tidal water moving rapidly inland from the mouth of an estuary.
Expand
Also called tidal bore.
Origin Expand
1275-1325; Middle English bare < Old Norse bāra wave
bore4
[bawr, bohr] 
Spell Syllables
verb
1.
simple past tense of bear1 .
bear1
[bair] 
Spell Syllables
verb (used with object), bore or (Archaic) bare; borne or born; bearing.
1.
to hold up; support:
_to bear the weight of the roof._
2.
to hold or remain firm under (a load):
_The roof will not bear the strain of his weight._
3.
to bring forth (young); give birth to:
_to bear a child._
4.
to produce by natural growth:
_a tree that bears fruit._
5.
to hold up under; be capable of:
_His claim doesn't bear close examination._
6.
to press or push against:
_The crowd was borne back by the police._
7.
to hold or carry (oneself, one's body, one's head, etc.):
_to bear oneself erectly._
Expand
verb (used without object), bore or (Archaic) bare; borne or born; bearing.
23.
to tend in a course or direction; move; go:
_to bear west; to bear left at the fork in the road._
24.
to be located or situated:
_The lighthouse bears due north._
25.
to bring forth young or fruit:
_Next year the tree will bear._
Verb phrases
26.
bear down,
to press or weigh down.
to strive harder; intensify one's efforts:
_We can't hope to finish unless everyone bears down._
Nautical. to approach from windward, as a ship:
_The cutter was bearing down the channel at twelve knots._
27.
bear down on /upon,
to press or weigh down on.
to strive toward.
to approach something rapidly.
Nautical. to approach (another vessel) from windward:
_The sloop bore down on us, narrowly missing our stern._
28.
bear off,
Nautical. to keep (a boat) from touching or rubbing against a dock, another boat, etc.
Nautical. to steer away.
Backgammon. to remove the stones from the board after they are all home.
29.
bear on /upon, to affect, relate to, or have connection with; be relevant to:
_This information may bear on the case._
30.
bear out, to substantiate; confirm:
_The facts bear me out._
31.
bear up, to endure; face hardship bravely:
_It is inspiring to see them bearing up so well._
32.
bear with, to be patient or forbearing with:
_Please bear with me until I finish the story._
Idioms
33.
bring to bear, to concentrate on with a specific purpose:
_Pressure was brought to bear on those with overdue accounts._
Origin Expand
before 900; Middle English beren, Old English beran; cognate with Old Saxon, Old High German beran, Dutch baren, Old Frisian, Old Norse bera, Gothic bairan, German (ge) bären, Russian berët (he) takes, Albanian bie, Tocharian pär-, Phrygian ab-beret (he) brings, Latin ferre, Old Irish berid (he) carries, Armenian berem, Greek phérein, Sanskrit bhárati, Avestan baraiti; < Indo-European *bher- (see -fer, -phore
Expand
Synonyms Expand
1. uphold, sustain. 4. yield. 6. thrust, drive, force. 10. brook, abide, suffer. Bear, stand, endure refer to supporting the burden of something distressing, irksome, or painful. Bear and stand are close synonyms and have a general sense of withstanding: to bear a disappointment well; to stand a loss. Endure implies continued resistance and patience in bearing through a long time: to endure torture.
Expand
Usage note Expand
Since the latter part of the 18th century, a distinction has been made between born and borne as past participles of the verb bear1. Borne is the past participle in all senses that do not refer to physical birth: _The wheatfields have borne abundantly this year._ Judges have always borne a burden of responsibility. Borne is also the participle when the sense is "to bring forth (young)" and the focus is on the mother rather than on the child. In such cases, borne is preceded by a form of have or followed by by: _Anna had borne a son the previous year. Two children borne by her earlier were already grown._ When the focus is on the offspring or on something brought forth as if by birth, born is the standard spelling, and it occurs only in passive constructions:_ My friend was born in Ohio. No children have been born at the South Pole. A strange desire was born of the tragic experience._ Born is also an adjective meaning "by birth," "innate," or "native": born free; a born troublemaker; Mexican-born.
Expand


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

Enough with the Tring hating. It's a perfectly gorgeous place with a mighty fine cricket club! 

If there's any downside to it, it would only be the fact that it's *just* on the wrong side of the Buckinghamshire / Hertfordshire divide. :tiphat:


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

MagneticGhost said:


> I love Tring.. The museum and park were intergral parts of my childhood
> 
> View attachment 65342


Integral?

I'm all for Tring enthusiasm, but lets not overdo it now.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Talk Classical, like any other human institution, is subject to fashion. A couple of years ago the forum was briefly dominated by polls called 'death matches' pitting one big composer against another. It was rather like the way marbles suddenly appear in the school playground, to be replaced by skipping ropes or pig-in-the-middle. It was very tedious & maddeningly simplistic. But ten days later, the rash of polls had cleared up...
> PS Memo to myself - must listen to Morton Feldman!


Hmm - I now think that, for reasons I won't go into, TC *has* changed for the worse in recent times, and though there are still *very many* interesting threads & posts, and some very nice and very *thoughtful* posters, it *is* starting to feel soggy & same-y.

It seems under *a blight* at present - a pretty hopeless situation & I can't see a ready solution for it. 

Still, my own way forward is clear, *if*  I have the strength of will for it - cut the cackle, switch the computer off, and get on with my fiddle practice!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

You can always get yourself banned by trolling. Leave with a bang!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> You can always get yourself banned by trolling. Leave with a bang!


Not my style, thank you.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Ingélou said:


> starting to feel soggy & same-y.
> 
> It seems under *a blight* at present -


Not arguing, but genuinely interested:

What do you mean by soggy and samey? What kind of blight?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

If I'm a part of the problem, feel free to tell me.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Dim7 said:


> If I'm a part of the problem, feel free to tell me.


You are not. But further than that, my lips are sealed.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Skilmarilion said:


> Enough with the Tring hating. It's a perfectly gorgeous place with a mighty fine cricket club!
> 
> If there's any downside to it, it would only be the fact that it's *just* on the wrong side of the Buckinghamshire / Hertfordshire divide. :tiphat:


Sorry, it's just that in any game of word association, when someone says 'boring' I say 'Tring'. Don't pretend you weren't the same when you actually lived here.  I've no doubt that my relationship with the place will improve no end once I no longer live here full time. In a year's time you'll probably hear me say, '_ boring_? You want_ boring_? Come to this hamlet in the Auvergne and I'll show you boring. Etc., etc.'

:tiphat:


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ingélou said:


> It seems under *a blight* at present - a pretty hopeless situation & I can't see a ready solution for it.


The underlinded part I don't get. Why can't nothing be done about it??


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dim7 said:


> You can always get yourself banned by trolling. Leave with a bang!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> The underlinded part I don't get. Why can't nothing be done about it??


Any forum is the sum of its collected "parts", so perhaps we are posters who are terminally boring to others.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

Dim7 said:


> If I'm a part of the problem, feel free to tell me.


"problem" is probably too strong a word...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

dogen said:


> Any forum is the sum of its collected "parts", so perhaps we are posters who are terminally boring to others.


No - that is not what I meant. I find most of the posters on TC to be interesting.
It's just my personal opinion that problem isn't too strong a word and that we have Trouble, right here in River City.
(Departs again in eeyoresque gloom...)


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Ingélou said:


> No - that is not what I meant. I find most of the posters on TC to be interesting.
> It's just my personal opinion that problem isn't too strong a word and that we have Trouble, right here in River City.
> (Departs again in eeyoresque gloom...)


When I first came to TC I liked the fact that there were people who came at things from different directions, but in spite of that, most of them seemed to interact well with each other. Some had almost encyclopedic knowledge that they were ready and willing to share at the drop of a hat. Others were all about personal reactions. Others, like myself, were more interested in just the social/interactive nature of it all - a place to joke around, be witty, pass some time. But, in general, diversity was not a problem.

Somehow, it all seems a bit more divisive now, with camps that embrace their individual sameness and react with irritation to those who don't share that one particular approach to things.

Or, maybe it's always just been in my own mind after all, and I'm just starting to catch up to reality.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Vesteralen said:


> When I first came to TC I liked the fact that there were people who came at things from different directions, but in spite of that, most of them seemed to interact well with each other. Some had almost encyclopedic knowledge that they were ready and willing to share at the drop of a hat. Others were all about personal reactions. Others, like myself, were more interested in just the social/interactive nature of it all - a place to joke around, be witty, pass some time. But, in general, diversity was not a problem.
> 
> Somehow, it all seems a bit more divisive now, with camps that embrace their individual sameness and react with irritation to those who don't share that one particular approach to things.
> 
> Or, maybe it's always just been in my own mind after all, and I'm just starting to catch up to reality.


I think it's been like that in the past, but the argy-bargy has subsided; and I've been content to wait. But maybe reality is catching up with me too, or I'm growing less patient as I get older. Anyway, I think a break will do me good - if I have the strength of mind to stop posting, which is doubtful!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> I think it's been like that in the past, but the argy-bargy has subsided; and I've been content to wait. But maybe reality is catching up with me too, or I'm growing less patient as I get older. Anyway, I think a break will do me good - if I have the strength of mind to stop posting, which is doubtful!


For a small fee, I'm prepared to call round and disable your internet access. Let me know a time that suits. :tiphat:


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> I think it's been like that in the past, but the argy-bargy has subsided; and I've been content to wait. But maybe reality is catching up with me too, or I'm growing less patient as I get older. Anyway, I think a break will do me good - if I have the strength of mind to stop posting, which is doubtful!


So please stop talking to me, and I won't have to answer.

Believe it or not, my internet time is not limited to TC. I enjoy listening to music, for example. 
Not really in the mood for jokes this morning; feeling sad. Live long & prosper.

At least the pleasure of listening to *music *cannot be spoiled.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

Apologies if this point has been made previously but surely there is no point asking existing members of a forum such as this one whether or not they find forums boring. 

Presumably, the majority of people who are active at the present time on any given forum do not find it boring. However, all you have to do is look at the historical membership of a place like this one to find out that a large number of people have passed through, and have not returned. Some of these people were very active and well-informed members. 

That's because forums like this one can be extremely interesting and rewarding places to learn about/improve one's knowledge of classical music, but I would guess that the majority of people lose interest after a while, especially when it becomes apparent that the same old thread topics come up time and time again.

In my own case, I glance at this forum occasionally but rarely see anything that I haven't seen before either here or on other similar forums. By way of simple example, the recent 4'33" thread astonished me in that it's all been said umpteen times before. All one needs to know about that particular subject is set out in the relevant Wiki article. In any event, I'm sure there have been previous threads here on the same topic.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Still here - interesting times! Watching to see if TC can go back to what it once was as a varied, thought-provoking, friendly community of music-lovers. I think it can.
I'm going to be a bit more Spartan, though, if I can manage it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> Not my style, thank you.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

SimonNZ said:


> Not arguing, but genuinely interested:
> 
> What do you mean by soggy and samey? What kind of blight?


Mistake. Deleted.


----------

